# Is it OK to Feed Pigeons Only ONCE a Day?



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

I have made a good plan to control my pigeons by feeding them only once in a day at evening. I am letting out my pigeons (Flying tumblers) for free fly from morning till evening. They prefer to sit on roof top and fly when they wish.

From past few days I am keeping them hungry till evening and will feed them with enough food in the evening. I have successfully whistle trained them so that when ever I whistle they come rushing down to the floor for food. Even when they are flying they come down immediately responding to the whistle sound. Once fed they are sent to the coop. This is my everyday plan.

But I need your advice on whether it is OK to feed them only once in a day or is it necessary to feed twice? I need your input!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*one feeding per day*



sriki said:


> I have made a good plan to control my pigeons by feeding them only once in a day at evening. I am letting out my pigeons (Flying tumblers) for free fly from morning till evening. They prefer to sit on roof top and fly when they wish.
> 
> From past few days I am keeping them hungry till evening and will feed them with enough food in the evening. I have successfully whistle trained them so that when ever I whistle they come rushing down to the floor for food. Even when they are flying they come down immediately responding to the whistle sound. Once fed they are sent to the coop. This is my everyday plan.
> 
> But I need your advice on whether it is OK to feed them only once in a day or is it necessary to feed twice? I need your input!


i -have food and water available 24/7--you are with holding food in lieu of training,--my personal opinion is --its not a good idea--,all i can see is a scramble to eat,,fighting and beating,injuries--sincerely james waller


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

sriki said:


> I have made a good plan to control my pigeons by feeding them only once in a day at evening. I am letting out my pigeons (Flying tumblers) for free fly from morning till evening. They prefer to sit on roof top and fly when they wish.
> 
> From past few days I am keeping them hungry till evening and will feed them with enough food in the evening. I have successfully whistle trained them so that when ever I whistle they come rushing down to the floor for food. Even when they are flying they come down immediately responding to the whistle sound. Once fed they are sent to the coop. This is my everyday plan.
> 
> But I need your advice on whether it is OK to feed them only once in a day or is it necessary to feed twice? I need your input!


If you are allowing the tumblers to free fly from morning to evening, is there a need to with hold the feed ? 

You can let them out in the morning and feed them, do the same in the evening and send them to the coop.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a free flighted loft and I feed once a day and the all seem happy, there is no fighting or panic during feeding time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as your not rationing it.. I would just free feed all day, enough for them to finish most of it by sunset.. they will come in to roost at sunset..so you really do not need to call them in..unless they don't like their loft and don't use it as their sleeping place... just refill in the AM.. getting them to come in and trap is when one wants to fly their birds for just a few hours and then get them back in..so really, what you are doing is just giving them a safe place to roost at night..so no need to have that kind of control... unless you want it.. just close them up when everyone is in for the night.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

if you feed your birds enuf that one time a day it should not be a problem , my work schedule is so crazy anymore so somedays I too have to feed my birds once a day and other days I feed them twice a day ..cant say the birds are happy about it since they do like it to be more routine but its all I can do to keep them fed and as happy as I can  I do however like to get them out and flying every chance I can get as long as there are no hawks making their life miserable at the time


----------



## WildFlush (Feb 17, 2010)

I was having trouble with birds getting picked off by hawks. Mostly while they loafed about the loft after flying. 

About a month ago I switched to feeding once a day. It is the single best change I have made. After an hour or so of flying in the evening, I rattle a can as I walk to the loft with their feeders. They come a runnin and trap immediately. No more getting picked off by hawks.

They are allowed to eat their fill, which usually takes about 15 mins. I make sure that there is always food left when they stop eating. That tells me they're getting all they want. I then take the feeders out and repeat the next day. So far, so good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WildFlush said:


> I was having trouble with birds getting picked off by hawks. Mostly while they loafed about the loft after flying.
> 
> About a month ago I switched to feeding once a day. It is the single best change I have made. After an hour or so of flying in the evening, I rattle a can as I walk to the loft with their feeders. They come a runnin and trap immediately. No more getting picked off by hawks.
> 
> They are allowed to eat their fill, which usually takes about 15 mins. I make sure that there is always food left when they stop eating. That tells me they're getting all they want. I then take the feeders out and repeat the next day. So far, so good.


He is flying morning till evening.. so really what is the point in calling them in then.. they go up to their perch to roost for the night anyway... but what you do sounds good because you have a visiting BOP... which most do.. some more than others though.. I have been pretty lucky here.


----------



## WildFlush (Feb 17, 2010)

Gotchya. 

I have no experience with letting birds free fly all day. Feeding them at all in that situation would seem difficult. Would free feeding them be the way to go?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WildFlush said:


> Gotchya.
> 
> I have no experience with letting birds free fly all day. Feeding them at all in that situation would seem difficult. Would free feeding them be the way to go?


it would be easier.. but if he gets a kick out of watching them come in to a feed call then.. that is what he will do.. I think if he is letting them out in the AM and just locking them in at night he just needs to close them up and free feed.. what is the point in having control with feed if they are out all day anyway...lol..


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Once a day is fine. If you feed once a day they arent as picky about what they eat. Pigeons are like kids when it comes to eating. They eat what they like,not whats good for them. 
Once a day feeding keeps them hungry and they eat all of the seed given if done properly. This will cut down on the feed wasted and the rodents eating the seed the pigeons scatter. I sometimes feed one type of seed at a time starting with the one they dont like first.
Pigeons are great actors. They will come down with wings spread acting like they are starved to death. It is just the Pavolvian response kicking in.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I feed my flying birds once a day.At times they slow thier response tremendousely.I cut back on the food and they react next day.I know my birds get enough to eat,but I have noticed thier appetite changes with the temp outside.I personally give my ybs constant supply of food 2 weeks after they leave the parents,and put them in the loft,with the others,and they adjust pretty good.I would never deprive them from food if I thought they werent getting enough.Good example,I went to the beach labor day weekend,had a neighbor fill up the feeder for me while I was gone.Got back on sunday and there was still food in the trough.Monday afternoon,I let them out to fly,all the food was gone.They stayed out untill dark,and 3 didnt even come back.I left the trap open the next day,tues ,and the three rebels came back sometimes tuesday.They no doubt had eaten so much they had no need for me and my food,but changed thier mind after ranging so far from home.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

thats a terrible idea, u can fly and call and feed 2 times a day, would nt be no different than 1 time a day, actually, the y ll come back in ther evening no matter what to the loft to sleep.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Feeding*

Feeding once per day is fine. Its always good to only feed them what they will clean up, you do not want food around that will attract mice. Mice bring all sorts of health problems to a pigeon loft.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to give a thought, say you feed your pigeon at 8 am in the morning, don't you guys feel that next feeding due at 8 am the next day is a little too far streched ?

I am not sure pigeons are one of those birds which can store food for later digestion. Its just a feeling expressed, may be pigeons need to be fed only once a day to full, I am not sure.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> Just to give a thought, say you feed your pigeon at 8 am in the morning, don't you guys feel that next feeding due at 8 am the next day is a little too far streched ?
> 
> I am not sure pigeons are one of those birds which can store food for later digestion. Its just a feeling expressed, may be pigeons need to be fed only once a day to full, I am not sure.




I agree with you sreech that is too far apart and especially so if some birds are incubating eggs. 
Birds that are incubating eggs or feeding young should have food available all the time, only picking it up at night so as to discourage rodents.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Charis said:


> I agree with you sreech that is too far apart and especially so if some birds are incubating eggs.
> Birds that are incubating eggs or feeding young should have food available all the time, only picking it up at night so as to discourage rodents.


all poultry should be fed 2 times a day according to the divine egg, , and to my wife.she went to college to be a vet,birds have a high metabolism, and they should be fed 2 times a day, 8 hours apart, otherwise, why dont u eat only 1 time a day.
This is what i do, i release to exercise at 9 am, call, and they coming real nice, them in the evening i feed a little, dont release, and if they clean it up, and they seem to be hungry, them i add more feed till they leave some, them i pick it up, so rodents wont come in, i have rodents traps, and my cat is outside thru the night, hunting the mice and fighting other cats that come 2 close to her territory.
in racing season, i release and exercise 2 times a day, 9am and 6pm, a schedule is important
ps i feed more in the evening cause is a long time between 6 pm and 10 aM, when they coming for their training, figure it out, that s more than 10 hours without eating, to me feeding 1 time a day is abuse.

http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow,

this is a link to my birds, they eat 2 time s a day, check it out., ps , they r molting now, iam feeding 3 times a day.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

1 a day is inhumane..
how about you eat once a day..
have a breakfast at 8 am..and then wait till the next day to eat again
soooo inhumane..
wow


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I fill the feeder once a day. It takes my birds all day to empty it, since they're pairs and usually have eggs (the one on the nest waits until the other eats and comes to relieve him/her). 

They mob the feeder when I refill it, but there's usually a few grains of barley and a few peas left when I come into the loft the next day, so I know they're getting enough.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

rfboyer said:


> I fill the feeder once a day. It takes my birds all day to empty it, since they're pairs and usually have eggs (the one on the nest waits until the other eats and comes to relieve him/her).
> 
> They mob the feeder when I refill it, but there's usually a few grains of barley and a few peas left when I come into the loft the next day, so I know they're getting enough.


thats good 2.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

WildFlush said:


> I was having trouble with birds getting picked off by hawks. Mostly while they loafed about the loft after flying.
> 
> About a month ago I switched to feeding once a day. It is the single best change I have made. After an hour or so of flying in the evening, I rattle a can as I walk to the loft with their feeders. They come a runnin and trap immediately. No more getting picked off by hawks.
> 
> They are allowed to eat their fill, which usually takes about 15 mins. I make sure that there is always food left when they stop eating. That tells me they're getting all they want. I then take the feeders out and repeat the next day. So far, so good.


yes, is good, cause of the hawks only, but i bet u, they r starving, 2 many hours without food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not sure why this is getting started again.. but it was already mentioned that once a day is fine as long as it is not rationed... they eat all they want all day..... WHICH MEANS THEY DO HAVE FOOD ALL THE TIME..... hopefully he read that part... so Sriki if your out there... let that be known...


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Theres nothing wrong with feeding your birds once a day just as long as they are getting enough.They aint gonna be starving.I feed my birds at 2 oclock every day and when i let them out the following day most still have food in them but only enough not to keep them lazing on rooftops.Its all about getting the feed balance right.It should be no hardship for a pigeon to only be fed once a day.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> not sure why this is getting started again.. but it was already mentioned that once a day is fine as long as it is not rationed... they eat all they want all day..... WHICH MEANS THEY DO HAVE FOOD ALL THE TIME..... hopefully he read that part... so Sriki if your out there... let that be known...


I don't think that is what some of our friends meant by saying feeding once a day  What they meant is giving food to pigeon at quantity which would be consumed at that time, may be like within half and hour, no food available for the whole time of the day after that is consumed. The thing which you mentioned is actually "filling" the feed box once a day, rather than "feeding" once a day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> I don't think that is what some of our friends meant by saying feeding once a day  What they meant is giving food to pigeon at quantity which would be consumed at that time, may be like within half and hour, no food available for the whole time of the day after that is consumed. The thing which you mentioned is actually "filling" the feed box once a day, rather than "feeding" once a day.


I know!... that is why I mentioned to NOT ration it.... can we just know that now...lol..


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

We that fly our birds dont want to fly them with food in the crop or upper digestive tract.
I feed late in the evening. Fly early evening. I make my kitboxes relatively small with a perch for each bird. I normally seperate the sexes so they arent distracted. There is usually a little feed (< 1 tbsp) left over when they are done. 
Raising show or captive birds is a different story all together. It doesnt requiring the constant monitoring of feed intake for maximum atheletic performance. Rather a mix that promotes feather and conditioning rather than performance.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi- I have a small avairy (my pidgeons aren't flow due to living near a park with predators)
every morning I feed them at 8am big breakfast, then in the afternoon after they've played, I give another lighter feeding to get them through the night. I do go through seed, but it's worth it.
Dovey's Mom


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Any way you feed your pigeons, they will adjust to and do just fine. If your life style or situation calls for a once a day feeding, then that will work just fine.

I believe most pigeon keepers agree that pigeons should be hand fed until two or three birds go for a drink. Then cut off the feeding. So, if you are in your loft and feeding the birds in a bowl or feeder by hand. Then keep putting small amounts of food "down" and stop when two or three of the birds stop eating and take a drink of water.

You would be amazed at how little feed pigeons actually need to remain healthy.

I have always fed my racing homers once a day and have noticed no problems with that (except I haven't won all of the races, if that counts) 

Many will say "how would you like to eat just once a day"? Well. I probably would not like it but I believe I would be healthier if I did. Especially if what I was eating was healthy food and good for me.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Feeding pigeons once a day is ok but during cold winters I think you should feed them twice a day.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

aslan1 said:


> Feeding pigeons once a day is ok but during cold winters I think you should feed them twice a day.


today i have a hawk attacking my birds 3 times, not a chance in hell he got 1, they were 2 fast for him, but i can tell they were scare. i feed 2 time s a day, and when i call, they came in fast.


----------

